# Tracking console usage in Game Lounge



## spiel (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am running a console gaming lounge in Chennai, my issue is that I won’t be physically present in the gaming lounge all time, hence I would like to have a hardware or software solution using which I can track the number of hours for which a console was used during a day/week/month. 

This way, I need not be at the mercy of my employee who might conceal the truth and report a lower customer turnout.  Some of the similar lounges in Chennai are using a membership card which should be recharged before playing, but I see obvious gaps in the process. 

I would prefer no manual intervention but purely system (HW/SW) enabled solution, any thoughts in this regard would be very helpful.

Thanks
Spiel


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no such way.

Only thing that comes close in this regard is raptr. But, I don't think it will be much of a use for you.


----------



## spiel (Aug 26, 2011)

I did find a solution y'day but the company is based out of Denmark, have to check the feasibility...


----------

